# CF Research:  Comparing Off-the-shelf Mine Detection/Disposal Tech for MCDVs



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2010)

This, from MERX:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to acquire a remote minehunting and disposal capability to detect, classify, identify, and dispose of sea mines that present a threat to Canadian interests or impede the conduct of maritime operations by Canadian Forces (CF) warships.
> 
> DND requires the system to:
> a)    be used in various coastal positions around the world;
> ...



A bit more detail from the full bid document (attached & exclusive to Milnet.ca):


> .... The objectives of this Letter of Interest (LOI) is to:
> a) provide industry with general information on the Remote Minehunting and Disposal System (RMDS) Project;
> b) provide industry with a preliminary set of RMDS Project high level specifications, list of deliverables, tentative schedules, scope of implementation and in-service support effort and essential program/environmental constraints;
> c) enable DND to examine off-the-shelf (OTS) equipment that is in service with other navies or soon to be in service; and,
> ...



Deadline for expressions of interest:  8 Jul 10, 1400 EDT

_Reference Number  	PW-$$QF-098-19921
Solicitation Number 	W8472-105270/A_


----------



## RC (6 May 2010)

This is something along the lines of K-STER from ECA.  

http://www.eca.fr/en/robotic-vehicle/robotics-naval-rov-k-ster-innovative-mine-killer-with-tiltable-warhead/12.htm

It removes the need for MCM ships to enter into harm's way and allows for viable steel hulled mine hunters rather than the extraordinarily expensive GRP hulls.  Not sure how it will work on MCDV's though as the ship should still have a de-gaussing immunization system and the loops are very difficult to install in an existing ship.  

Mine hunting ROVs are also typically used in conjunction with an AUV which hunts out the mines before the ROV identifies and neutralizes them.  This makes it substantially more difficult to operate from a craft of opportunity rather than from an integrated platform.  I think it's still likely a very good start to finding a solution for Canada's MCM problems though.


----------



## Stoker (6 May 2010)

RC said:
			
		

> This is something along the lines of K-STER from ECA.
> 
> http://www.eca.fr/en/robotic-vehicle/robotics-naval-rov-k-ster-innovative-mine-killer-with-tiltable-warhead/12.htm
> 
> ...



All MCDV's have degaussing loops, although only the first 4 ship's are fitted with control cabinets. New control cabinets are planned. As well the K-STER is being trialled right now.


----------



## RC (6 May 2010)

Oh.
Well there you go.  I had no idea they were equipped with a degaussing system.  I'd also heard rumours that they were planning to trial K-STERs, but didn't know they were actually doing it.  Thanks for the info.  

Do you know if the MCDVs can also be equipped with an AUV?


----------

